# Ford 8N Rubber Shift Bulb



## Kennedyr (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought a new rubber bulb that goes down over the shifter of my 8N. Does anyone know how it is supposed to fit and how to get it to fit properly? 

Thanks


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

Heat it up in hot water to make it more pliable, then slide it down over the shifter and work it around into the groove on shift plate


----------



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

The shifter boot for a Ferguson will fit perfect.


----------

